# Dubai Visa on arrival day count



## matpet (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello,

I am not sure how to calculate EU visa on arrival days left in Dubai UAE. Anyone has a good link where all can be verified?

We have 90 day stay in 180 day period. But how exactly do we calculate this.

entry 23.07.2017 exit 28.08.2017 days 37
entry 28.09.2017 exit 27.10.2017 days 30
entry 30.11.2017 exit 22.12.2017 days 23
=90 days of stay

So on 18.01.2018 180 day is over. So do I get then another 90 days back or what? How to calculate this?

Travel to Dubai for business for past 5 years but never that much yet. Never yet had overstay fine or cutting it this close.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You need to clarify if you have a Schengen area passport or a Uk one a syour profile says neither.

If a Schengen one, the clock starts on the 23.07.17 and ends 90 days later - October 21st. It doesnt matter how often you come in and out during that period. Once the clock starts it keeps going and doesnt stop when you leave the country as your calculations imply you think it does.

After October 21st, you cannot use Visa on entry for a further 90 days.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

It's 90 days in a 180 day period.

https://www.emirates.com/ae/english/before-you-fly/visa-passport-information/uae-visas/


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

QOFE said:


> It's 90 days in a 180 day period.
> 
> https://www.emirates.com/ae/english/before-you-fly/visa-passport-information/uae-visas/


The link is clear but your statement of "90 days in a 180 day period." is incorrect. That implies you could keep coming in and out over a 180 day period under the same visa on arrival which is untrue. Once you make your first entry, the 90 day period starts and covers calendar days and not just days in the country. There's a very long thread on this subject somewhere already.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

What's this then?

"If your country of nationality appears on the list below, your passport will be stamped with a *multiple *entry 90-days visit visa that's valid for 6 months from the date of issue, and for a stay of 90 days in total."

Multiple= in out, in out, in out


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Correct and it expires 90 calendar days later. Not 180 days later. 

The six month validity means you can start using it any time in the six month period.

Trust me - there's a very long thread on this, confirmed by multiple people that the Schengen agreement with the UAE authorities is as above.

https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/schengen-visa-waiver-for-uae-signed/

Its a reciprocal agreement as the Schengen countries set this for the UAE citizens and got it back in return.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...0826-90-day-visa-boarded-run-please-help.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/1063914-90-180-visa-arrival.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/934778-schengen-tourist-visa-doubt.html


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

You are contradicting yourself. A link that concerns UAE citizens is not relevant either.

https://www.mofa.gov.ae/EN/ConsularServices/Pages/Visa-information.aspx

*** They may stay for a maximum period of 90 days in any 180 – day period.*


and quoting you on a previous post:

":Sorry, my original post should have concluded with 180 days as its the 180 day clock which does not stop. My apologies. ""

Official links say 90 days in a 180 day period and it is multiple entry.


----------



## matpet (Dec 29, 2017)

The part about 180 day period can travel in and out as many times till reached 90 days. 

Been there, done that. That is crystal clear. 

But What happens on day 181? Do I get 90 days or does 180 day starts to move and I got one day each day?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry - I should have been clearer. The arrangement with Schengen has not altered at all.

When the 90 days are up, whether you have been in one day or 90 days, you have to stay out the remaining 90 days - its the exact same arrangement with the UAE National travelling to Schengen countries (as the reciprocity arrangement in the UAE link says).

I deal with a lot of Emiratis travelling to Germany for training and thats exactly how it is in the agreement although I think we can agree that the occasional border guard may not apply it correctly.

There are plenty of examples of my work colleagues being refused VoA as Schengen passport holders as 90 days have elapsed since first use so they have to arrange advance visas.


----------



## matpet (Dec 29, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> Sorry - I should have been clearer. The arrangement with Schengen has not altered at all.
> 
> When the 90 days are up, whether you have been in one day or 90 days, you have to stay out the remaining 90 days - its the exact same arrangement with the UAE National travelling to Schengen countries (as the reciprocity arrangement in the UAE link says).
> 
> ...


Well that is completely incorrect. Part about 180 days period and 90 days stay is clear. But there is nothing about what happens on day 181.

This is the usual in UAE where they write laws it its news report and not legislation.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

matpet said:


> Well that is completely incorrect.


So why did you bother to post here to ask a question when you knew the answer already ?

The Law is written in Arabic as a decree if you can read it.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

matpet said:


> Well that is completely incorrect. Part about 180 days period and 90 days stay is clear. But there is nothing about what happens on day 181.
> 
> This is the usual in UAE where they write laws it its news report and not legislation.


Are you asking a question or criticising the UAE government on an Internet forum?
If the latter - you might want to be careful what you write.


----------



## matpet (Dec 29, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> So why did you bother to post here to ask a question when you knew the answer already ?
> 
> The Law is written in Arabic as a decree if you can read it.


Its still not clear what happens on day 181. That is the question from the start. 

Day count starts again or need to keep out?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Start again. Your problem however I believe will be that in the prior 90 days you will not get Visa on arrival. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

You can now go on that www.amer.ae, enter passport details and it provides you visa date of when your visa is set to expire, pretty good tool


----------



## matpet (Dec 29, 2017)

tahir29 said:


> You can now go on that , enter passport details and it provides you visa date of when your visa is set to expire, pretty good tool


Need Emirates ID to register so cant access the tool


----------



## matpet (Dec 29, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> Start again. Your problem however I believe will be that in the prior 90 days you will not get Visa on arrival.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not had problems with 90 days yet so that should not be correct.

Lets revise: 
entry 23.07.2017
exit 28.08.2017 days 37 in
entry 28.09.2017
*21.10.2017 is 90 days and I am still inside UAE*
exit 27.10.2017 days 30 in and no penalty for overstay
entry 30.11.2017 and they let me in with no problem
exit 22.12.2017 days 23
=90 days of stay

On 18.1.2018 180 days will pass since first entry and on 20.1.2018 I land again and will report if I will be let in or kicked back to Europe.


----------



## matpet (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello from DXB terminal 3.

So here are the facts.

EU/schengen residents have free multiple entry for 90 days IN ANY 180 days period.

So my info was totally correct.

But here is the side story. On arrival at passport check they informed me that I have only one day left on my visa. Almost sent me back.  

So went to investigate this and not end up with 2.800 AED fine I went next day back nice officers at terminal 3 who again (next day) informed me that I have only one day left and I need to leave NOW! Was trying to explain and just wanted a confirmation if my count is correct. They told me to come back next morning to see supervisor. Next day same story. You have one day left and you need to leave NOW! Even after explaining and the did print our all my entries and exit and counted by hand they told me that data in computer is correct and I need to leave NOW! 

I have talked with my ambassador guys and they told me that I have completely correct info but I should leave.Tnx for good support. 

So different days and on all days they told me I have one day left. So I must be correct and they have no proper info what the law is but system is working properly. 

So yesterday that is 4 weeks later I have visited same office, same officers and asked again how many days I have left... One day left and you need to leave NOW!

So here I am after passing passport control with one days left on my visa. And stayed 28 days in and every day I had one day left. 

90 day stay IN ANY 180 day period is totally correct information. Its is in the system but they have no idea what to answer when you ask them what happens on day 181. Answer... one day gets erased. 

See you soon after some skiing in cold Europe.


----------



## madikhnoor (Apr 2, 2018)

Simply its obvious period start when you come to the uae and end vice versa.


----------

